# Traffic jam assist: ?possible working coding



## gleneagles999 (Jan 23, 2019)

I saw this post about traffic jam assist coding with OBDeleven on an Audi. My 2019 atlas has basically all the control units and adaptations listed in the below code. 

Anyone try this long coding process on their Volkswagen? 

“After each and every change (ie each long coding and adaptation make sure you long press the green tick to accept each change as you go).

Control unit: 13 Adaptive Cruise Control

Long Coding: 
Assistent_for_traffic_hold_up -> activated
Traffic_jam_assistant_in_car_menu -> activated
Traffic_jam_dependent_linear_tracking -> activated
Driveaway by triggerleaver -> activated 
Auto driveaway after short stop -> activated
Auto driveaway by pretrigger -> activated 
Curve_assistent -> activated
Dense_traffic -> activated
Emergency_assist ->installed
Emergency_steer_assist -> activated


Note – some of these were already activated – I assume they are part of the stop & go function of the ACC.

Adaptations:

Nil

Control Unit A5: Front Sensors Driver Assistance System (Enter Security Code: 20103 before coding)

Long Coding
STA -> coded


Adaptations

Nil

Control Unit 44: Steering

Long Coding
Heading control assistant -> active
Traffic jam guidance assist -> active

Adaptations

Nil


Control unit 5F: Information control unit (Enter Security Code: 20103 before coding)

Long Coding

Nil


Adaptations

Fahrzeug funktionsliste bap2 generation erweiterung:
Front_traffic_assist_0x41 -> activated
Front_traffic_assist_0x41_msg_bus -> terminal 15

Vehicle configuration:
VZA pro: On (Fairly sure this one is not needed as relates to Speed Signs but I did enable it anyway)

Once all the above have been done, and you have accepted each change successfully as you have made them, reset the MMI. Once re-started I then hit the car on/off button to turn off. Get out of the car and lock it. Wait 5 minutes then get back in and start the car and go for a test drive (in multi-lane traffic, moving slow with good line markings”

Read more: http://forum.obdeleven.com/thread/2069/traffic-jam-assistant-coding-obdeleven#ixzz5eXHsmx4n


----------



## gleneagles999 (Jan 23, 2019)

This is the only part I haven’t been able to find in my Atlas control units yet. 




gleneagles999 said:


> Control Unit 44: Steering
> 
> Long Coding
> Heading control assistant -> active
> ...


----------



## gleneagles999 (Jan 23, 2019)

Grrrr...so went through everything and figured out a few issues. 
All I want is lane assist below 40mph damnit haha.


What's missing: 
1) in control unit 13: everything goes through fine except curve assistant. The "curve_assistant" activation will bring up a bunch of warnings and says front assist is inactive 

2) in control unit A5 there is no "STA" to change to coded.

3) in control unit 44 the two steering change codes are not there to even alter


______________________________________

“After each and every change (ie each long coding and adaptation make sure you long press the green tick to accept each change as you go).

Control unit: 13 Adaptive Cruise Control Long Coding:
Assistent_for_traffic_hold_up -> activated Traffic_jam_assistant_in_car_menu -> activated Traffic_jam_dependent_linear_tracking -> activated Driveaway by triggerleaver -> activated
Auto driveaway after short stop -> activated Auto driveaway by pretrigger -> activated
Curve_assistent -> activated Dense_traffic -> activated Emergency_assist ->installed Emergency_steer_assist -> activated Note – some of these were already activated – I assume they are part of the stop & go function of the ACC.

Control Unit A5: Front Sensors Driver Assistance System (Enter Security Code: 20103 before coding) Long Coding STA -> coded

Control Unit 44: Steering Long Coding Heading control assistant -> active Traffic jam guidance assist -> active

Control unit 5F: Information control unit (Enter Security Code: 20103 before coding)

Adaptations Fahrzeug funktionsliste bap2 generation erweiterung: Front_traffic_assist_0x41 -> activated Front_traffic_assist_0x41_msg_bus -> terminal 15

Vehicle configuration: VZA pro: On (Fairly sure this one is not needed as relates to Speed Signs but I did enable it anyway)

Once all the above have been done, and you have accepted each change successfully as you have made them, reset the MMI. Once re-started I then hit the car on/off button to turn off. Get out of the car and lock it. Wait 5 minutes then get back in and start the car and go for a test drive (in multi-lane traffic, moving slow with good line markings”


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

Did you ever get this working?


----------



## SilverStreeek (Jun 11, 2019)

dgleeds said:


> Did you ever get this working?


TJA is possible only with VCP. I'd been trying for months on my Facelift GTi, which I traded in on a 2019 Golf R last week. VCP arrived today, and had TJA working flawlessly within 10 minutes. It's a beautiful thing and worth every bit of the < $300.00 U.S. I spent on VCP.


----------



## AndySwede (Apr 22, 2013)

*workaround with VCP*



SilverStreeek said:


> TJA is possible only with VCP. I'd been trying for months on my Facelift GTi, which I traded in on a 2019 Golf R last week. VCP arrived today, and had TJA working flawlessly within 10 minutes. It's a beautiful thing and worth every bit of the < $300.00 U.S. I spent on VCP.


Hi SilverStreek,

Woluld you mind sharing the steps when using VCP? Is there av ZDC file available or manual parameter settings?


Regards,


AndySwede


----------



## tolgabalci (Jul 1, 2019)

gleneagles999 said:


> I saw this post about traffic jam assist coding with OBDeleven on an Audi. My 2019 atlas has basically all the control units and adaptations listed in the below code.
> 
> Once all the above have been done, and you have accepted each change successfully as you have made them, reset the MMI. Once re-started I then hit the car on/off button to turn off. Get out of the car and lock it. Wait 5 minutes then get back in and start the car and go for a test drive (in multi-lane traffic, moving slow with good line markings”
> 
> Read more: http://forum.obdeleven.com/thread/2069/traffic-jam-assistant-coding-obdeleven#ixzz5eXHsmx4n


How do you do a "reset the MMI" on a 2019 VW Atlas?

Also activating Curve_assistent causes a module configuration error for me. My main goal is to extend the very short 15 second "Take over steering" warning (followed shortly by the disengagement of lane assist)


----------



## igreen9 (Jul 11, 2017)

I just enabled Traffic Jam Assistant on my 2019 Golf R via VCP. It took me a little while to figure their system out, but once I figured out what I was doing, I had TJA working within 5 minutes. It can’t be enabled with VCDS, as it requires flashing new parameters.

Here are step by step instructions on what to do, AFTER fully installing VCP:



In the activator, click the "Filemanagement" button.
Use the search box to find the appropriate .zdc file, in the case of my 2019 Golf R with Revision L camera, my file was called "golf_frontcamera_3q0980654L.zdc" (note that different model years/different markets may have a different ZDC file. the zdc file is specific to your part number. an auto scan with VCDS under module A5 can tell you which part # you have. if you don’t select the right part number, both ACC and Lane Assist will no longer work.)
Select the line with the file and click "Download Selected"

Make coding changes
Feel free to use your favorite coding tool for this, I used VCDS - http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/.
Have your ignition on, engine off.
Enable Lane Tracking
Open Module A5 - Front Sensors Drivers Assistance System
Go to Adaptation
Channel: Intervention Moment
Select “early (setting via menu)”
Activate Adaptive Lane Tracking in your infotainment menu.

Finally, the real fun part, flashing new parameters to the camera.


Plug in the VCP dongle and open VCP System application.
Open "Guided Functions"
On the right side of the page select "Apps" under "Moduly"
Select "Upload parameter data", hit next
Confirm that the ignition is on, engine is off, your battery is not going to die anytime soon, and hit next
Hit "Open ZDC file" and select the file you downloaded earlier.
Make sure "EraseFullMemory" is checked under ZDC Info
Select module A5 under ECUs
Select appropriate data to upload, in my case, it was "HATCHBACK_R_TRAFFIC_JAM_ASSIST"
Triple check your selection, no going back now...
Click "Upload selected data". Don't be scared if you get an error on your dash from lane assist, it's normal.
Sit there and wait until you get the Successful message in the bottom of the window
After you get confirmation that it is done, you can close the window.
Guided functions window will instruct you to turn off your ignition, do that.
And you’re good to go. Fully functioning TJA. Why wasn’t it flashed like this from the factory? The world will never know.


----------



## SilverStreeek (Jun 11, 2019)

igreen9 said:


> I just enabled Traffic Jam Assistant on my 2019 Golf R via VCP. It took me a little while to figure their system out, but once I figured out what I was doing, I had TJA working within 5 minutes. It can’t be enabled with VCDS, as it requires flashing new parameters.
> 
> Here are step by step instructions on what to do, AFTER fully installing VCP:
> 
> ...


I can vouch for precisely the instructions shared here working perfectly. I followed the same using VCP on my 2019 R nearly a year ago and they've been working flawlessly. I use the functionality nearly every day and love it. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kponto (Sep 19, 2020)

*TJA for Tiguan MK2*

Can anyone share the activation process for TJA in Tiguan MK2, please?


----------



## igreen9 (Jul 11, 2017)

kponto said:


> Can anyone share the activation process for TJA in Tiguan MK2, please?


It's the same process as the Golf. The only difference is that you'll use the ZDC file for the Tiguan instead of the Golf. If there isn't one, you can contact VCP support and they can get the correct file for you.


----------



## wannatdi (Nov 3, 2013)

.


----------



## wannatdi (Nov 3, 2013)

.


----------



## fmelipin (7 d ago)

SilverStreeek said:


> I can vouch for precisely the instructions shared here working perfectly. I followed the same using VCP on my 2019 R nearly a year ago and they've been working flawlessly. I use the functionality nearly every day and love it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I'm new here, I have a Tiguan MK2 and I want to activate TJA. Which VCP or VCDS I have to buy... I'm super confused. Thanks!!!


----------

